# Nox Rahmen für Kinderrad



## rhrein (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
möchte gerne ein Kinderrad für meinen Sohn aufbauen. Er ist 1,30m groß.
Wollte von Nox den 17" Rahmen nehmen (Daten siehe unten) und dann 24" Laufräder einsetzen. Geht das oder ist das Blödsinn oder ist der Rahmen sowieso zu groß?  Fragen über Fragen, Danke für eure Mühe

Rahemndaten:
Gewicht: 1800 g
Innenlagergehäuse: für BSA Innenlager
Oberrohrlänge (parallel): 555 mm
Steuerrohrlänge: 130 mm
Kettenstrebenlänge: 425 mm
Sitzrohrlänge(Mitte/ Ende): 442 mm
Radstand: 1062 mm


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Juli 2008)

... 55er oberrohr nimmt man gemeinhin bei menschen die so um die 170 gross sind. 
für 'nen 130er zwerg ist das grober unfug.

bei ebay gibts immer wieder auch günstig gebrauchte 24" kinder scott's. die sind 'ne sehr gute basis da die geometrie stimmt und die federgabeln (so denn welche drin ist) auch in etwa auf das gewicht der kleinen menschen abgestimmt ist.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhrein (21. Juli 2008)

Ok sehe ich ein war ne Schnapsidee, danke für deine Infos.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2008)

genau: scott, cube etc. in 24" ist genau richtig für ~ 1.30 m


----------



## rhrein (21. Juli 2008)

wie sieht es mit diesem Bike aus:

http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.66
was sagt ihr zur Gabel?

Soll 10,2kg wiegen


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2008)

rhrein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> möchte gerne ein Kinderrad für meinen Sohn aufbauen. Er ist 1,30m groß.
> Wollte von Nox den 17" Rahmen nehmen (Daten siehe unten) und dann 24" Laufräder einsetzen. Geht das oder ist das Blödsinn oder ist der Rahmen sowieso zu groß?  Fragen über Fragen, Danke für eure Mühe
> 
> ...




Hallo erstmal,

bei 130 cm ist der Rahmen devinitiv zu groß. Sitzrohr 44 cm? Mein Sohn bekommt nächstes Jahr auch ein neues (wahrscheinlich auch selbstaufgebaut) ist jetzt knapp 140 cm und ich überlege ob ein 38er Rahmen noch zu groß ist. Sollte es ein 38er werden kommen aber auf jeden Fall 24er Laufräder rein. Das geht, wenn man Discbremsen nimmt. Macht auch Sinn (die 24er) da viele von den Kids auf den 26ern einfach "zu kippelig" unterwegs sind.

Die Oberrohrlänge ist auch entscheidend, Leider sind die meisten Dirt-Rahmen von der Oberrohrlänge zu lang, ich denke für unseren Sohn sollten es höchsten 52 cm sein, sonst sitzt er wie "Affe-auf-Schleifsten" und zu lang ist zu lang. Zu kurz könnte man ja noch mit dem Vorbau ein wenig ausgleichen.

welcher NOX Rahmen wiegt 1800 gr? Gibt es einen Link?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Juli 2008)

rhrein schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit diesem Bike aus:
> 
> http://www2.merida-bikes.com/de_DE/Bikes.Detail.66
> was sagt ihr zur Gabel?
> ...



... ist aber auch schon auf der (zu) langen seite. meine frau 159 gross fährt 500er or länge beim renner und 520mm beim mtb.

die scott sind deutlich kürzer. weiterhin meine empfehlung, und auch nicht teurer. 

@ martina,

welcher zwerg in dem alter braucht denn wirklich 'nen dirt rahmen ...

das problem bei normalen 26er mtb rahmen auf 24er laufräder gestellt, ist die m.e. etwas knappe bodenfreiheit, das tretlager kommt (im gegensatz zu den dirt rahmen) deutlich weiter runter. 

dazu kommen dann noch die exorbitant schweren "preiswerten" federgabeln ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> @ martina,
> 
> welcher zwerg in dem alter braucht denn wirklich 'nen dirt rahmen ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, was die Kinder so brauchen... ist halt cooler...

Unser Sohn möchte halt auch schon springen, und ich bin mir mit der Stabilität nicht sicher. M. E. sind Dirtrahmen für so etwas besser ausgelegt, oder? Wie ist das mit der Tretlagerhöhe? Ist die bei den Dirtrahmen nicht sowieso höher? Also ist das bei den 24ern nicht ganz so tiefgelegt? 

Mutter braucht erklärende Hilfe...

Kannst Du einen Tipp für eine brauchbare Gabel geben (ich habe an 80 mm Luftgabel gedacht, evtl Manitou?)?


Danke für die Mühe


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2008)

@Martina
Dirtbikes werden oft in einer Rahmengröße (s) gebaut! Manche Hersteller haben auch 2 größen um auch großen Menschen etwas zu bieten.
Wenn wir es von den  Proportion her betrachten, müsste man für Kinder ein BMX nehmen. In der Regel kommen Kinder aber auch mit etwas größeren Rahmen klar. Habe schon Kids erlebt die mit einem viel zu großen Rahmen sehr sauber gesprungen sind.

Die Frage ist halt, was will er fahren Touren, Dirt, cc? Ein gutes Dirtbike ist halt nicht mehr für eine Radtour gedacht. Und ein Bike wie ein Scott voltage ist zwar noch für eine Tour verwendbar, aber ein bescheidenes Dirtbike.
Was die halbarkeit angeht, glaube ich kaum, dass ein Kind einen Rahmen klein bekommt! Wohl eher die Gabel (wenn es eine billige ist).


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Juli 2008)

... ein kleiner erwachsenen rahmen hält locker jedes kind aus, besonders bei taiwan rahmen. 

von cust-tec gibts mit 355er sattelrohr/55 or 'nen rahmen (allround) mit 1800gr oder 'nen kleine dualslalom (gleiche masse) mit ca. 2kg.

www.cust-tec.de

oder du schaust bei ebay nach gebrauchten kona, voodoo, norco etc. in kleinen grössen 13/14"

ciao
flo


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2008)

u. die "günstig" gabeln zb. suntour duro d. kann man auch sehr leicht tunen.
 auf einer seite  die feder raus aus der gabel,-
dann ist sie auch für kiddys soft u. recht leicht.

bleibt aber nach wie vor ne 26" gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2008)

@rhein,

ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass in der aktuellen BIKE ein Scott racing 24" für 150 Euronen angeboten wird...

Grüße


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juli 2008)

@hopi,

genau, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht. Und 2 Räder liegen nicht drinn!

Im Kopf hatte ich mehr so einen "halbseidenen" Kompromiss zwischen Dirt (Geometrie) und CC (Schaltung, Gewicht). Unser Junge soll Spass haben ohne das das Rad unter ihm zusammenbricht, wir wollen aber auch mal zu "Omma" fahren, ohne das er sich mit einem 15 Kilo Singlespeed rumquälen muss. Wenn ich das hochrechne auf mein Gewicht... das möcht ich mir nicht mal vorstellen, geschweige denn fahren!!!

Für Tipps und Tricks/Anregungen bin ich jederzeit dankbar

Grüße

Martina


----------



## rhrein (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Martina,
werde gleich mal gucken ob in der Bike was steht. Habe mir heute das Trek Mt220 angesehen. Macht einen guten Eindruck ist leicht, gut verarbeitet und hat vernüftigeas Zubehör


----------

